# Quand / Lorsque



## Apoc

Amigos:

Tengo una gran confusion con respecto al uso de estas plabras, ya que ambas siginifican cuando. Solo quiero saber si es correcto lo que pienso:

Quand = Cuándo ( a modo interrogativo )
Lorsque = Cuando

Por favor aclarenme la duda

Gracias


----------



## mickaël

Apoc said:
			
		

> Solo quiero saber si es correcto lo que pienso:
> 
> Quand = Cuándo ( a modo interrogativo )
> Lorsque = Cuando


 
Hola Apoc,

Ne se hace esta distinción.
"Lorsque" y "quand" son sinónimos perfectos.  
Sola diferencia, se usa más "quand" (un poco más coloquial que "lorsque").  

Saludos


----------



## Nath2609

y la diferencia es que para preguntar algo sobre el tiempo, tienes que utilizar "quand" y no "lorsque".


----------



## XIKA

Nueva pregunta​
Hola!
¿Hay alguna diferencia sustancial entre el uso de *LORSQUE* y *QUAND*? 

¿significan exactamente lo mismo o existe alguna particularidad para cada uno? En ese caso, agradezco cualquier ejemplo. 

muchas gracias


----------



## yserien

Oui, oui, moi aussi j'ai mes doutes...


----------



## totor

Para mí son exactamente iguales, salvo que *lorsque* es más literario.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je suis du même avis que Totor. Pas de différence de sens, mais une différence légère de style.

Bisous


----------



## Miguelp

Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis du même avis que Totor. Pas de différence de sens, mais une différence légère de style.
> 
> Bisous





Traducción:
Yo soy de la misma opinión que Totor. No hay diferencia en el sentido, pero hay una ligera diferencia en el estilo.
(Sólo para los que no entienden bien el francés, todavía)


----------



## MRU

Aunque Quand y Lorsque son casi perfectos sinonimos, me parece que cuando elija QUAND es para marcar el comienzo de una occurencia, y a contrario preferia LORSQUE para installarme en una duracion. Por ejemplo:
- lorsque j'étais enfant ...- se situa despues de  las 3 y antes de la adolescencia. De otro modo diré : - Quand j'ai eu un enfant je me suis senti un adulte accompli. - Pero eso resulta mas de mi larga practica de mi idioma que de una referencia probada. Perdone lo pobre del castellano que utilizo!


----------



## yserien

Muchas gracias a los dos y bienvenidos al foro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola MRU:

Pues no estoy muy convencida de la duración que implica el LORSQUE.

Mira:

- Ils étaient en train de chanter lorsque je suis arrivée.(évènement ponctuel)

- Lorsqu'il parle français, il zozote. (à ce moment-là précisément)

- J'ai couru l'embrasser lorsqu'il est entré.

No, para mí no existe este matiz. A ver qué opinan los demás.

Besos.


----------



## IsaSol

Buenas tardes MRU
Je suis d'accord avec Totor et Gévy. Mais je pense que *Lorsque* est moins employé dans le langage parlé...mais, c'est l'équivalent de *quand.*
- "Quand il parle français, il zozote"...ça marche aussi !!


----------



## BITXITA

En primer lugar buenas notxes, es la segunda vez que pregunto en este foro, asi q espero hacerlo bien;
Que siginifica"LORSQU'IL" en frances?

 GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## Lezert

cuando  ( lorqu'il pleut = cuando lluvia
cuando el  ( lorsqu'il vient = cuando llega )


----------



## XIKA

Hola!

Me gustaría hacer una pequeña corrección a la frase de Lezert:

Lorsqu'il pleut = cuando llueve 


El lorsqu'il en realidad son dos palabras: LORSQUE y IL (podría ser ELLE, ON...) Es sinónimo de QUAND (cuando) y se elimina la -E cuando va delante de vocal o H muda. 

saludos


Quizá te sirva también como información adicional el hilo adjunto:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=324900


----------



## ID_fX

Gévy said:


> Hola MRU:
> 
> Pues no estoy muy convencida de la duración que implica el LORSQUE.
> 
> Mira:
> 
> - Ils étaient en train de chanter lorsque je suis arrivée.(évènement ponctuel)
> 
> - Lorsqu'il parle français, il zozote. (à ce moment-là précisément)
> 
> - J'ai couru l'embrasser lorsqu'il est entré.
> 
> No, para mí no existe este matiz. A ver qué opinan los demás.
> 
> Besos.


 

Je suis d'acord avec toi, mais j'ai quelque chose à ajouter:
 "Lorsque" permet d'insister sur une action qui va naître alors qu'une autre action est en train de se dérouler. Ou de manière plus générale, "lorsque" permet de faire le lien temporel entre 2 actions, il insiste davatage (par rapport à "quand") sur le moment où les 2 actions en question se rencontrent.

Bisous, Antoine de Valenciennes


----------



## Mariest

Ici, au Québec, aucune différence entre les 2.

Bonne soirée!


----------



## pickis

¿Lorsque rige tambien un futuro como Quand?
Quand je serai plus...
Cuando SEA más...

Note de modération: Voir cet autre fil: lorsque + futur?


----------



## Michelange

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos:

Me pregunto si quand et lorsque son sinónimos (más o menos exactos) es decir si su utilización es indistinta.
Por ejemplo, en el caso "Il montait les escaliers lorsque la tristesse lui envahissa" me comenta un compañero que le iría mejor "quand", aunque no sabe bien por qué.
Lo mismo para esta otra frase: Son nom lui sembla une farce lorsqu’il le prononça à voix haute. Dice que le iría mejor "quand".
¿Alguien me podría explicar la diferencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ya que tu pregunta porta sobre el uso del francés te aconsejo leer este hilo del *Français seulement* y seguir en él si las respuestas no te satisfacen.

En esta frase en particular me parecen sinónimos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

